# Social Security Website issues



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I wonder if anyone else has had any luck with the social security website here in spain. 

I'm trying to register on-line for an EHIC (Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea). There is a fairly straight forward renewal/new application form you complete on-line https://sede.seg-social.gob.es/Sede_1/Lanzadera/index.htm?URL=98 but there is a problem (well two actually).

firefox doesn't like the web page, it says the security certificate cannot be verified, typical actually of many Spanish government websites, I've had similar issues on the tax office site. 

However my real problem is, when I finally got into the correct web page via iexplore, it asks me for my details, all of which are entered correctly but it will not accept my address! the error it comes up with is: 

Errores en el formulario
Se han producido errores al realizar la consulta. A continuación detallamos el error y como solucionarlo:

Error: Error al introducir el campo Domicilio
Solo se debe rellenar un domicilio (Residentes en España o residentes fuera de España), que deber ser el que consta en la base de datos de la Seguridad Social

which I've translated as: 

Errors in the form
Errors occurred when performing the query. Here are the error and how to fix it:

Error: Failed to Address field
Only you must complete a domicile (resident in Spain or resident outside Spain), which must be contained in the database Social Security

_*So my question is this - can I find out what address the social security actually hold for me via the website? since the "correct" information seems to be either in the wrong format or they have the wrong information. *_

if someone else has managed to deal with a similar issue their input would be really welcome.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pittstop said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wonder if anyone else has had any luck with the social security website here in spain.
> 
> ...


I used it earlier this morning. When the security thing comes up in firefox it did not give me the option to "make an exception" .I got in no problem with google chrome.
All the Spanish government sites throw up this security verification problem but most allow 'make an exception'. For some reason the soc.sec. one doesn't always do it.

When you registered with the health centre you would have had a piece of paper with all details on before receipt of cards. Check these details & use them.

It is possible that they mispelt something or incorrect postcode/house number. It isn't unknown.
You are correct in that they are saying that the address is not what the soc.sec. have in their system.


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Sadly the paperwork they gave me to take to the medical centre only confirmed my social security number, nie, name and confirmed my eligibility for medical cover. I've dug out some paperwork I got when I registered with the social security 5 years ago, entered everything exactly as it appears on that form, even checking whether it was case sensitive, and nothing - exactly the same error. 

The problem is not helped by the fact that my address, historically was one huge building but is now split into 2 each containing 2 or 3 flats, so on some documents I'm listed as 13a and others 13 piso 2 and others 13 peurto 1. I always try to correct them to show 13a but some bureaucrats always "know better". 

Unless I can obtain confirmation exactly how they have messed it up on their system, and I'm convinced now they must have changed it from the original details on my paperwork, I'm going to have to sort it out in person, which was precisely what I was hoping to avoid. 

Thanks for the confirmation I'm not going mad about the security thing. Firefox just hates spanish government websites, but I get the feeling everyone does.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Same FireFox problems here. I was also unable to request TSE online, but I always got an email a short while after submitting form, which said I had to go in in person. Can't remember what it quoted the problem as being, bit didn't take too long in the SS offices. Good luck!


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Same FireFox problems here. I was also unable to request TSE online, but I always got an email a short while after submitting form, which said I had to go in in person. Can't remember what it quoted the problem as being, bit didn't take too long in the SS offices. Good luck!


Just so I'm not making a wasted journey, what paperwork did they need you to present when you requested the card? I normally take "EVERYTHING" in duplicate, but it is such a massive wad of paper now some of it must be irrelevant.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you leave anything behind ,that is what they want. :lol:

i would guess at
Certificate of registration-original
Photo ID to back up above, like passport or spanish driving licence.
health card
original paper they gave you.

Always worth slipping a photo of a donkey in amongst them. Tends to throw them off balance when they get to it! :lol:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

pittstop said:


> Just so I'm not making a wasted journey, what paperwork did they need you to present when you requested the card? I normally take "EVERYTHING" in duplicate, but it is such a massive wad of paper now some of it must be irrelevant.


:lol: gus-lopez is right that they usually want the one thing you forget!
However, I honestly only had to show the little green residency card with my NIE on and that was enough for her to find me in the system


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I got the dreaded 'can't be done on-line, come into office ' e-mail last night for both our applications. So , girding myself for battle, :lol: I ventured forth this morning. 
Bloke on the reception , normally quite placid got quite irate. "No you can't have one. "
I disagreed, politely." No you can't " So I asked for the 'hojas' & he calmed down then & said go & see the boss. 
So in I go to see my mate , 'El Jefe' , he rings up & gets the full sp , which is exactly what the EU told me.

If you work ,employed or self-employed , you have the right to a TSE for 1 year. That's all the spanish ones have validity for.

If you are a pensioner from another EU state then the EHIC is supplied by them anyway. 

If you are a pensioner from another EU state , who worked & paid in to the Spanish system as well & on retiring applied for said pensions in all EU states through the Spanish system then Spain supplies the TSE , valid for 1 year.

If you have the right to Spanish healthcare through any other method,I.E. permanent residence attained before 12th April 2012 then you have the right to a TSE for 3 month periods. You will not receive a card but an A4 sheet detailing the fact that you are covered by the Spanish system. 

By all accounts there is no limit on how many "3 month A4 sheets TSE's " you can have but the requirement is that you have to go in the office for every one !


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

gus-lopez said:


> Well I got the dreaded 'can't be done on-line, come into office ' e-mail last night for both our applications. So , girding myself for battle, :lol: I ventured forth this morning.
> Bloke on the reception , normally quite placid got quite irate. "No you can't have one. "
> I disagreed, politely." No you can't " So I asked for the 'hojas' & he calmed down then & said go & see the boss.
> So in I go to see my mate , 'El Jefe' , he rings up & gets the full sp , which is exactly what the EU told me.
> ...



Sounds like I fall into the last category as I'm technically unemployed but eligible as a tax paying resident under the age of retirement. I'm definitely NOT a pensioner nor am I eligible for an EHIC as I am officially OUT of the UK system, got a letter to prove it which is why I have my SIP. 

Since I'm not going to need the TSE (either paper version or plastic card) until August, it's probably a little early to be making a visit to the office, I'll make a point of sorting it out near the end of June as I've sussed out the appointments system at least.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My husband and daughter were able to get their's but I can't


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My husband and daughter were able to get their's but I can't


I have my new one - but I'm having trouble getting TSEs for my daughters...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My husband and daughter were able to get their's but I can't


But you pay into the system !!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> But you pay into the system !!!


Sorry, I was talking about the card that foreigners/ people like me need when they go to UK.
I should have been paying more attention...
What the card I'm talking about called? I thought it was TSE = Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sorry, I was talking about the card that foreigners/ people like me need when they go to UK.
> I should have been paying more attention...
> What the card I'm talking about called? I thought it was TSE = Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea


yes, that's what I was talking about too...


----------

